# Multicast routing between subnets



## awyeah (Sep 5, 2011)

I've got a few VLANs here, each on a different subnet of course. I'd like to get multicast routing between them so things like mDNS, Bonjour, etc. will work. I'm trying to use mrouted, but I keep seeing messages like this:


```
16:58:55.250 warning - sendto to 224.0.0.4 on 10.1.0.1: Invalid argument
```

My networks are 10.1.0.1, 10.1.1.1, 10.1.2.1, and 10.1.3.1, and the LAN/VLAN interfaces are lan0, lan0.101, lan0.102, and lan0.103 respectively.

Here's my mrouted.conf:


```
phyint wan0 disable

phyint lan0
phyint lan0.101
phyint lan0.102
phyint lan0.103
```

I have also included the MROUTING option in my kernel config.

How can I get rid of this message, and am I even on the right track?


----------



## jackal85 (May 24, 2012)

I have the same problem and although I tr*i*ed to do several modifications according to forums suggestion I'm not able to solve the problem.


----------



## olivier (Jul 28, 2012)

I've got the same problem: It should be related to ports/170104: error setting source interface in net/mcast-tools, net/mrouted.
I'm a newbie in C coding, but I will try to check how to solve this problem: The tool in /usr/src/tools/tools/mctest/ seems to works, I will try to compare the code.


----------

